# LilianaB's milestone: 4K!



## swift

Congratulations, Liliana, on your first (!) four thousand posts. 

The EHL forum is not the same place since you started contributing your comments. Thanks for your presence in the forums.

Best regards 


José


----------



## merquiades

Congratulations Liliana.
Thanks for your contribution.  I always enjoy reading your comments. Swift is right.  The forum is better with you around.
All the best


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you so much. It is better than a Birthday party. I would not even have noticed the count, like I don't see people I know in the street, from time to time. Thank you.


----------



## merquiades

Bumping into foreros here is a bit like meeting someone in the street.  Actually Wordreference is like a virtual town where people can meet each other in familiar places.  Some people tend to hang out in one area, others avoid that area and prefer staying in some other corner.  Most read and remain anonymous in a vast network of virtual subways. You go everywhere and make yourself heard.

José has 3 x 4000 posts.  Madre deus!

It is better than your birthday.  You've got your own thread where you are the topic and the context!  You can have as much cake as you want!


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Merguiiades. It is definitely better than the best cake, even an ice-cream cake. All the cakes on the pictures look really nice too -- some might be ice-cream cakes, I think. There is also a nice green dinosaur guarding them, or just about to have a piece himself.


----------



## ewie

A mere 563 posts late Ewie notices this thread.  Keep 'em coming, Lil ~ your posts are endlessly entertaining


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you, Ewie. See, generalizations are not a good thing -- I always thought Englishmen were never late. Thank you. Time is just a relative phenomenon, anyhow. 563 posts is not really that late.


----------



## Youngfun

Now 5k is not far


----------



## LilianaB

I don't pay attention to numbers -- usually. If I got paid for everything I wrote in my life, I might really be a multimillionaire.  (unless some of contemporary outsourcing methods were involved -- then I would most likely have to work for food -- just like Big Bird)


----------

